# And Now For Something Completely Different!!



## MA-Caver (Nov 24, 2006)

This is from a great site http://www.ibras.dk/montypython/justthewords.htm 
That has the complete scripts from every episode of every season (there were... (goes to look) ... four) of  that great British TV show of old... *Monty Python's Flying Circus*. Color coded to each actor's name and their parts. 
The script below is from their fourth season and is known as "The man who finishes other peoples sentences"... hilarious. Eric Idle and Terry Jones play the parts... 
Enjoy, I think you'll find it ... smashing! 

Mr Vernon : 	Hello, madam... (comes in)
Mrs Long Name: 	Ah hello... you must have come about...
Mr Vernon:  	Finishing the sentences, yes.
Mrs Long Name: 	Oh... well... perhaps you'd like to...
Mr Vernon: 	Come through this way... certainly... (they go through into the sitting room) Oh, nice place you've got here.
Mrs Long Name: 	Yes ... well ... er... we...
Mr Vernon: 	Like it?
Mrs Long Name: 	Yes ... yes we certainly...
Mr Vernon: 	Do... Good! Now then... when did you first start...
Mrs Long Name: 	... finding it difficult to...
Mr Vernon: 	Finish sentences... yes.
Mrs Long Name: 	Well it's not me, it's my...
Mr Vernon: 	Husband?
Mrs Long Name: 	Yes. He...
Mr Vernon: 	Never lets you finish what you've started.
Mrs Long Name: 	Quite. I'm beginning to feel...
Mr Vernon: 	That you'll never finish a sentence again as long as you live.
Mrs Long Name: 	Exact...
Mr Vernon: 	ly. It must be awful.
Mrs Long Name: 	It's driving me...
Mr Vernon: 	To drink?
Mrs Long Name: 	No, rou...
Mr Vernon: 	nd the be...
Mrs Long Name: 	en...
Mr Vernon: 	d...
Mrs Long Name: 	Yes...
Mr Vernon: 	May I...
Mrs Long Name: 	Take a seat...
Mr Vernon: 	Thank you. (he sits) You see, our method is to reassure the patient by recreating normal... er...
Mrs Long Name: 	Conditions?
Mr Vernon: 	Yes. Then we try to get them in a position where they suddenly find that they're completing other people's sentences...
Mrs Long Name: 	(with self-wonder) Themselves!
Mr Vernon: 	Spot on Mrs...
Mrs Long Name: 	(hesitantly) Smith?
Mr Vernon: 	Good! Well, try not to overdo it to...
Mrs Long Name: 	(with growing confidence) Begin with... ?
Mr Vernon: 	Good. Just keep it to one or two...
Mrs Long Name: 	(faster) Words ....
Mr Vernon: 	To start off with, otherwise you may find that you're...
Mrs Long Name: 	Taking on too long a sentence and getting completely ... er...
Mr Vernon: 	Stuck. Good. Yes. Well that's about it...
Mrs Long Name: 	(completely confident now) for now, so...
Mr Vernon: 	Thanks very much for calling.
Mrs Long Name: 	Not at all.
Mr Vernon: 	And, er...
Mrs Long Name: 	Just like to say
Mr Vernon: 	Thank you very much for coming along.
Mrs Long Name: 	Not at all
Mr Vernon: 	And good...
Mrs Long Name: 	Bye, Mr...
Mr Vernon: 	Vernon.

Click on the link (above) and you'll find more... complete with an appendix and a listing of scripts per character or topic.  Love it!


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  I love Monty Python!  There have been some classic moments in their skits.


----------

